# Goodbye



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

I just realized I didn’t belong here.
I understand that some people may find killing animals entertaining and fun and I always treated this like some foreign culture, one that I do not want to be associated with. I find showing off photos of killed animals bizarre and holding their heads so it looks like they are actually enjoying being in the picture despicable.
If such posts are acceptable to members of this forum then I’m obviously in the wrong place and it’s time to leave.
It has been fun most of the time. Thank you,
JS


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Well, we don't all share the same views in life, that's the way it goes. Best of luck out there in the world.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Did I miss something?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

didn't know them, won't miss them. i've got no use for anyone that much of a crybaby.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't hunt but I eat meat so as long as people eat what they kill I have no problem with it. 

If it wasn't for hunting the human species would not have survived.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

YaReMi said:


> I just realized I didn’t belong here.
> I understand that some people may find killing animals entertaining and fun and I always treated this like some foreign culture, one that I do not want to be associated with. I find showing off photos of killed animals bizarre and holding their heads so it looks like they are actually enjoying being in the picture despicable.
> If such posts are acceptable to members of this forum then I’m obviously in the wrong place and it’s time to leave.
> It has been fun most of the time. Thank you,
> JS


I was a little surprised also but as a retired farmer, I've taken many animals that I've raised over the years to the abattoir for processing with the same end result. Wild animals do need to be controlled. A good example is wild deer that lived in a reserve where there was no hunting. Eventually there were too many deer and not enough food so they had to have a controlled hunt. A little heads up would have been nice but if something like that bothers you, once you see it, you can't unsee it and no, your not a crybaby but that comment is what I would expect from that member.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

YaReMi said:


> I just realized I didn’t belong here.
> I understand that some people may find killing animals entertaining and fun and I always treated this like some foreign culture, one that I do not want to be associated with. I find showing off photos of killed animals bizarre and holding their heads so it looks like they are actually enjoying being in the picture despicable.
> If such posts are acceptable to members of this forum then I’m obviously in the wrong place and it’s time to leave.
> It has been fun most of the time. Thank you,
> JS


don't leave over that. plenty of bigger things here that may be worth complaining about, but the aint one. I don't support the trophy hunt myself but to eat and make use of, I am ok with


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I can't do it anymore, but I have hunted and I have killed. I eat meat and I wear leather so I can't really point fingers, but I also don't support trophy hunting. If the animal is consumed and its life was not wasted just for fun, I see nothing wrong with it.

Hunters are often the most conscientious among us with nature.

I can't hunt anymore myself. I'm too soft hearted and that seems to increase as I get older.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Does anyone know what instigated this seemingly random post? Sounds like crazy talk to me. Of course, you’re free to go. People have left here for sillier reasons I’m sure. Adios.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> Does anyone know what instigated this seemingly random post? Sounds like crazy talk to me. Of course, you’re free to go. People have left here for sillier reasons I’m sure. Adios.


I'm flumoxed too. 

Somebody been posting pics of dead animals, like a lot of them, lately?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

There was an outdoor thread and people posted hunting pics.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Chito said:


> Did I miss something?


what ever it is, I missed it too


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Guncho said:


> There was an outdoor thread and people posted hunting pics.


the real jerk in that thread was the dude who killed the dinosaur.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

I too dislike "trophy" hunting .

but if the meat is consumed ( not wasted ) then I'm OK with it 
it serves a purpose , I too eat meat (wild or raised domestically)
the death should be quick and as painless as possible.

I also fish and release those that I'm not going to eat.

each one of us has their line in the sand , I'm not trying to preach or convert anyone from their position.



vadsy said:


> the real jerk in that thread was the dude who killed the dinosaur.


yeah , that steven guy again ...


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

JBFairthorne said:


> Does anyone know what instigated this seemingly random post? Sounds like crazy talk to me. Of course, you’re free to go. People have left here for sillier reasons I’m sure. Adios.


An outdoors activities thread, and pictures of killed deer moose etc are posted.

I work with a bunch of guys that hunt every fall. For some of them, it's as much about filling a freezer with food for the winter as it is the hunt aspect. They've been doing it since they were kids, with all their uncles or grandparents etc.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

So you see one thing you don't like and assume that everyone here is in support of it? I never saw it but it sounds like a thread I had no interest in so guess what? I didn't participate in it. Actually I didn't even see it but if I had I wouldn't have participated. This is a community with a wide variety of interests. But the one common interest is guitars. I'm mainly here for the musicians. All those other fringe interests do not represent Guitars Canada.
If you are so easily offended then you'll have a tough time participating in any online forum Good luck.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

YaReMi said:


> I just realized I didn’t belong here.


Please reconsider. Thanks.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

The Great Outdoors: Fishing, Hunting, Camping...


What wilderness activities do you partake in year round? Show us your pics of the great outdoors. Here's last years hunting season in northwestern Ontario.




www.guitarscanada.com





I don't like it either, and will never understand the need to kill something that is not a threat. I'd have less remorse killing some people. Not sure what that makes me.

But I'm not leaving.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I guess everyone needs something to believe in, take care.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If one is disturbed by photos of people holding slain deer, then I strongly recommend one does NOT drive through western Pennsylvania. In that one day, I saw more deer splattered across the road than I had seen in my entire life. Seems it's gonna be either a shotgun or a truck fender. I think the state motto on the license plate ought to say "Free venison for all".

As for being offended, there's plenty here to be offended by. People post a lot of stuff that elicits a "Jeez, did you _*hafta*_?". If it's not dead animals, it's other lapses in taste and civility. What can you do? People: can't live with 'em, can't pawn them. 

The gear-related subforums are safe, though. There ARE some expenditures on gear, and displays thereof, that I personally consider lapses in judgment, but that's just me.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

If you don't like it...... don't look at it!
It's that simple.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Im curious what you thought you would see in a picture thread called “the great outdoors, fishing hunting camping. “


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

It's not my thing either, and I never understood guys having to pose with the animals they've killed. Now that I know what's in that thread, and Pennsylvania, I'll just avoid the two of them.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Well, I don't care for the dead-animal-trophy shots, but I also realize that I'm free to not look at them.
On the other hand, it's difficult to understand the worth of these photos in a guitar forum.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I _am _putting a kill switch in a guitar I’m building, and I’m doing it just for fun.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Just an observation: the site now seems to highlight certain threads on the home page, photos and all. I don't really know what the algorithm is for a thread being highlighted. Is it the number of responses? It seems pretty random. Sometimes it's just a for sale ad.

I wouldn't have even known about the hunting thread if it hadn't been featured, front and centre, photos and all. But I wonder if that's where the OP first noticed the thread.

To be honest, I could do without the spotlighted threads. They don't add anything for me.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

oldjoat said:


> I too dislike "trophy" hunting .


To be fair, 'trophy hunting' is term that was co-opted by animal right groups and changed from what it meant (the act of killing the largest animal available to you) and became 'taking the trophy and leaving the rest of the animal'. I can't think of anywhere, certainly not in North America where this is a legal activity. To be honest, I can't think of anywhere in the world where there is any form of regulated hunting and that is legal, but I'm not that up to date on my international affairs.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I want to see pictures of the Canmore Bunnies😄 preferably alive. 🐰


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Guitar101 said:


> I was a little surprised also but as a retired farmer, I've taken many animals that I've raised over the years to the abattoir for processing with the same end result. Wild animals do need to be controlled. A good example is wild deer that lived in a reserve where there was no hunting. Eventually there were too many deer and not enough food so they had to have a controlled hunt. A little heads up would have been nice but if something like that bothers you, once you see it, you can't unsee it and no, your not a crybaby but that comment is what I would expect from that member.



i used the word crybaby because it was the most polite way of saying what i really think of someone like that. what i really wanted to say was much harsher. 
say what you want, but the truth is, you have someone who entered a thread that clearly indicated by title what they might find there, and then was upset when they found what they didn't like. after finding that content, they judged the entire forum by their own arbitrary standards, and blamed them for being upset. does this person cry when they walk through the meat section at the grocery store? who are they to hold everyone else to their standard? 
whether or not i personally trophy hunt is not relevant to my opinion of a person like the o/p. i am a big boy, and if i see a thread title that deals with content i find offensive, i don't go in there, get upset over finding what any idiot would expect to find there, and dramatically tell everyone i'm leaving. that's childish by any reasonable standard. i would also point out that there are TONS of things in life that should be far more upsetting than a picture of someone holding a hunting trophy. where was their post on modern slavery? child abuse? genocide? elder abuse? etc. i scanned their posts from their profile and guess what? not one thread created about any of that stuff. in fact not a single post created about anything other than gear. the content they prefer is here, but their whiny ass can't live with the fact that some of the people here engage in an activity they disapprove of.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

"Cry walking through the meat section of the grocery store..?
You on drugs bud? 😂


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

davetcan said:


> I don't like it either, and will never understand the need to kill something that is not a threat. I'd have less remorse killing some people. Not sure what that makes me.
> 
> But I'm not leaving.


Where I live, it is not unusual to see a dozen or more deer on my morning commute. The ticks carry lime disease which is a human hazard, and they frequently die violently when hit by vehicles. The locals who still hunt (a dwindling number) take a deer every season to put in the freezer for the meat. It's not that glamorous, just another chore in a rural community. If anything, it would be better for both the deer population and the community to have a higher level of predation - human or otherwise.

A few years back I became a licensed hunting and fishing guide, as well as a qualified fur harvester. The guiding thing was mostly to help out friends who wanted to be able to hunt with relatives from out of province. I've hunted off and on all my life, and can honestly say that other than some nuisance animals I've never killed anything that did not get consumed (ask me what squirrel tastes like - kinda nutty). I don't think I've ever taken a picture of anything I've hunted, but I understand those who do want to have a memory of their adventures.

All that to say, I think it's as hard to understand the "need to kill something" as it is to understand the attitude of the OP. These are divisive topics - but regardless of your point of view it's worth trying to understand the alternative view.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

This has to be a troll right?


----------



## jaymeister (Feb 2, 2006)

All the best trying to find the self fulfilling cyber echo chamber of your dreams. The rest of the real world are struggling with concepts like diversity and inclusion...but it seems like for some people, “snowflake” is an identifiable minority that bears pandering to now.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

So this is the way to start a post that gets some attention ..


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

There are some dickheads here but I don’t hold it against everyone. I just ignore the dickheads. 

Just like everyone that thinks I’m a dickhead ignores me. 

But not everyone is a dickhead. Tons of great music and guitar stuff here. And great people. 

Signed:
Dickhead (sometimes)


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> ... I don't think I've ever taken a picture of anything I've hunted ...


Exactly.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> i used the word crybaby because it was the most polite way of saying what i really think of someone like that. what i really wanted to say was much harsher.
> say what you want, but the truth is, you have someone who entered a thread that clearly indicated by title what they might find there, and then was upset when they found what they didn't like. after finding that content, they judged the entire forum by their own arbitrary standards, and blamed them for being upset. does this person cry when they walk through the meat section at the grocery store? who are they to hold everyone else to their standard?
> whether or not i personally trophy hunt is not relevant to my opinion of a person like the o/p. i am a big boy, and if i see a thread title that deals with content i find offensive, i don't go in there, get upset over finding what any idiot would expect to find there, and dramatically tell everyone i'm leaving. that's childish by any reasonable standard. i would also point out that there are TONS of things in life that should be far more upsetting than a picture of someone holding a hunting trophy. where was their post on modern slavery? child abuse? genocide? elder abuse? etc. i scanned their posts from their profile and guess what? not one thread created about any of that stuff. in fact not a single post created about anything other than gear. the content they prefer is here, but their whiny ass can't live with the fact that some of the people here engage in an activity they disapprove of.


gibberish ...


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I _am _putting a kill switch in a guitar I’m building, and I’m doing it just for fun.


If you post a "happy" picture of it here .. you're done in my books.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

laristotle said:


>


About 4 posts before yours, I was going to go get that link as soon as I was done reading the rest of the thread. Then I saw you beat me to it.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

RBlakeney said:


> Im curious what you thought you would see in a picture thread called “the great outdoors, fishing hunting camping. “


Good point. I am a photographer (take it almost as seriously as my music) and they did say 'photography'. I just didn't expect to see guys trying to make a deer look happy in the picture.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

#unsubscribe


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> I'm flumoxed too.


I think grandad killed a flumox once. Made a rug out of it.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

YaReMi said:


> If you post a "happy" picture of it here .. you're done in my books.


I’ll get over it.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> So you see one thing you don't like and assume that everyone here is in support of it? I never saw it but it sounds like a thread I had no interest in so guess what? I didn't participate in it. Actually I didn't even see it but if I had I wouldn't have participated. This is a community with a wide variety of interests. But the one common interest is guitars. I'm mainly here for the musicians. All those other fringe interests do not represent Guitars Canada.
> If you are so easily offended then you'll have a tough time participating in any online forum Good luck.


I still stand by what I initially said here except maybe for the ".. acceptable to members .." part. I didn't want to generalize and sorry for that.
With age we all become more sensitive (assholes, naturally, are exempt). As a recent septuagenarian I noticed I'm also becoming less tolerant of ignorance, stupidity, arrogance, trumpism, etc. The post that got me upset exhibited some of these or related characteristics.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

I had to google trumpism to see if it was actually a word and sure enough.....
I think the answer to this life issue is....
to play more guitar.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I draw the line at trophy wives.

Just kidding - I'll look at your pictures.


----------



## NoEncores (Sep 23, 2018)

hmmm.. it unfortunate that op went somewhere they obviously didn't intend to.
we live in a strange world where some feel offended by hunters and fisherman harvesting their own food yet have no problem smashing cheeseburgers at a backyard bbq. out of sight out of mind doesn't make it right.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Good luck to you. As an ex farmer, thanks for not supporting my bottom line, I truly hope you are a vegetarian and not just anti hunting. That aside, I acknowledge your decision, if that's how you feel. We are all humans and we all need to live together. I'll keep enjoying meat and guitars. No reason to leave if you love guitars and veggies.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

There are plenty of threads that I avoid, I suggest you do the same.

Other than that, this isn't an airport, you don't have to announce your departure.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> "Cry walking through the meat section of the grocery store..?
> You on drugs bud? 😂


i notice that you have nothing specific to say, just ad hominem snarkiness. even if i was on drugs, (i'm not, currently) i do directly address the parts of a post i disagree with. maybe i'm in the minority, but i feel when someone makes snarky comments without anything substantive to make clear why they feel that way, it displays immaturity.



YaReMi said:


> gibberish ...


another one with the snarky judgmental attitude but zero content to back up the claim. comparing with your other content in this thread, it seems to be a theme with you.



YaReMi said:


> I still stand by what I initially said here except maybe for the ".. acceptable to members .." part. I didn't want to generalize and sorry for that.
> With age we all become more sensitive (assholes, naturally, are exempt). As a recent septuagenarian I noticed I'm also becoming less tolerant of ignorance, stupidity, arrogance, *trumpism*, etc. The post that got me upset exhibited some of these or related characteristics.


oh, the predictability of it... like so many these days, you seek to vilify anyone who doesn't live up to your standard of wokeness. your self-awarded moral superiority and smugness is disgusting. i was 100% spot on correct about you. you're an attention seeking cry baby. what happened to "i don't belong here, goodbye?" stay or go, i could care less, because as of right now, you're going on my ignore list. i have no use for attitudes and behaviors like yours. have a nice day, cupcake


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Stephenlouis said:


> Good luck to you. As an ex farmer, thanks for not supporting my bottom line, I truly hope you are a vegetarian and not just anti hunting. That aside, I acknowledge your decision, if that's how you feel. We are all humans and we all need to live together. I'll keep enjoying meat and guitars. No reason to leave if you love guitars and veggies.


I am not a vegetarian and I don't support hunting for fun. Is it ok to eat meat and be against hunting for fun? My post is clearly against taking trophy photos and making the victims look happy.
I do enjoy guitars (I've been playing guitar for 55 years or so) and I do enjoy meat, although I'm quite picky what I buy.
With all the comments here that I care for, I'm staying.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

YaReMi said:


> I just realized I didn’t belong here.
> I understand that some people may find killing animals entertaining and fun and I always treated this like some foreign culture, one that I do not want to be associated with. I find showing off photos of killed animals bizarre and holding their heads so it looks like they are actually enjoying being in the picture despicable.
> If such posts are acceptable to members of this forum then I’m obviously in the wrong place and it’s time to leave.
> It has been fun most of the time. Thank you,
> JS





YaReMi said:


> With all the comments here that I care for, I'm staying.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I thought the OP was leaving. Strange that he’s still going on about it 3 pages later.

I was never much into hunting; easier to buy meat at the store. I like target shooting though.

Buddy’s wife came storming in one night saying she’d nailed a deer with the half ton. We went and got it out of the ditch then gutted it in the barn and cut it up; messy business but a good bit of meat into the freezer. I guess I should have got some pics so I could post them in outdoor threads.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Come on guys Op was equally offended by the BBQ thread.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

SG-Rocker said:


> View attachment 362807


You got it! Happy?


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Wagyu beef-200 bucks a pound. 
Road kill-free
Road kill = more money for guitars.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Wardo said:


> I thought the OP was leaving. Strange that he’s still going on about it 3 pages later.


I also thought I was leaving but the post got so much attention .. adrenaline kicked in ..


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

YaReMi said:


> I also thought I was leaving but the post got so much attention ...


Don’t base your decision on that; people are just board as there ain’t much happening here these days.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

tdotrob said:


> Come on guys Op was equally offended by the BBQ thread.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Don’t base your decision on that; people are just board as there ain’t much happening here these days
> 
> 
> Johnny Spune said:
> ...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

i dont understand the joy some people get from taking an animals life, but I’m not going to judge everyone that enjoys things that I don’t and vice versa,
no fux given for someone who throws themselves a pity party for leaving a forum over 1 thread that doesn’t jibe with their beliefs. I can do without dickheads who wiggle in trump references every chance they get as well.
stay, dont stay, no one likely gives a shit,


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

I can understand the opposition to trophy hunting and the facts are that the illegal trade in animal parts is still alive and happening frequently especially out west in Canada. Where there are some very unscrupulous so called "hunters" selling racks and bear paws and whatever fetches the big bucks in the illegal wildlife trade.

But what is much more concerning is the fact that we are destroying the hydrologic base, estuarine and the riparian areas and even the very substrate of much of the key river habit lands at a rate that threatens the very existence of many species. Not just the fish that are now being extincted. Steelhead in British Columbia is a prime example, where most of the rivers on Vancouver Island where I live have in a very short period of time lost what little that was left of their resident fish populations. There are even young grizzlies island hopping all the way to the areas out side Port Hardy because the natural habit of their prime areas can no longer support a large population and they are looking for new territory where there are still fishing opportunities. Whether or not the new young grizzlies can survive on North Vancouver Island where the fish populations are even more decimated than on the adjacent mainland rivers remains to be seen. (Grizzlies can't even make it in Vancouver so I doubt that they will have much luck playing around Port Alice and Port Hardy) 🏀🐻

The black bears of Vancouver Island were once fat happy huge creatures that were by and large oblivious to garbage cans because there was so much natural fish and salal that they didn't even bother to stop to chow down on a dead dear when it got smacked by a truck with a load of logs. That has all changed the bears are shrinking in size and are becoming aggressive at camp sites and garbage dumps. Morons are planting bass and perch in lakes that once had streams where juvenile bears could eat crude protein rich aquatic sedge and grasses while learning to fish until they grew large enough to join the big boys on the salmon rivers where the grasses were even more abundant because of the nitrogen brought in from the ocean by the salmon returning to spawn and die.

We once fished these rivers at the same time that bears fished and paid little attention to each other because the black bears were so fat that they could care less. The indigenous populations called them brothers for good reason because when they started hanging around the rivers it was the sign that the fish were about to return.

Hunters and sport fishermen and women are not the problem they have only become a symptom of the real causes of our destructive tendencies as a species. We are all the problem and until we all realise that the ecology of this planet that gave us life in the first place is the real economy of any enterprise we undertake little will change: and people will point fingers in the wrong direction when it comes to the ongoing abuse of the living biosphere of this planet.

Now back to playing an Italian style Baroque guitar piece written by a Spaniard which is a neat little blast from the past circa 1710 or so. The 21 century is depressing as hell right now as are the prospects of trying to perform music and not worrying too much about the current load of shit happenings that seems to be driving us all mad as hatters.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

polyslax said:


> It's not my thing either, and I never understood guys having to pose with the animals they've killed. Now that I know what's in that thread, and Pennsylvania, I'll just avoid the two of them.


I was going to post (basically) what you've just summed up here. Well, maybe not the part about Pennsylvania, but you bring up an excellent point.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

jaymeister said:


> “snowflake” is an identifiable minority that bears pandering to now


Marvel Comics tried to jump on that wagon, but failed.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Pennsylvania? What about Michigan, Maine, Vermont......to name a few.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyway, I think anyone with Frank Zappa as their avatar should stick around.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

To me it's "forest groceries". I like to know where my food comes from, some garden, some hunt, I like to do both. It's field to table for my family, we even do our own butchering. I get that some people are appalled by hunting, I have some in my own family, but with a bit of willingness on their part they've come to understand it and accept it even if they don't agree with it. I'm not one to set out to offend anyone so I will gladly take my pictures down.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarT said:


> To me it's "forest groceries". I like to know where my food comes from, some garden, some hunt, I like to do both. It's field to table for my family, we even do our own butchering. I get that some people are appalled by hunting, I have some in my own family, but with a bit of willingness on their part they've come to understand it and accept it even if they don't agree with it. I'm not one to set out to offend anyone so I will gladly take my pictures down.


Seems like a rational and moral approach.

Until I become vegan (no immediate plans for that) I may prefer a degree of separation between me and my protein, but I have to respect those who choose a more direct chain.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Seems like a rational and moral approach.
> 
> Until I become vegan (no immediate plans for that) I may prefer a degree of separation between me and my protein, but I have to respect those who choose a more direct chain.


I get that, the majority of people are probably in the same camp as you and I'm good with that.
I don't expect everyone to like hunting. It's not for everyone and with the way it's often portrayed (I've watched Bambi) I can see where a lot of the negativity comes from. To clarify, I'm as much against "trophy hunting" as anyone else and as has already been mentioned leaving game meat to spoil is illegal. I know it happens, there are a'holes in every crowd. We try to go the extra mile with any animals we take. Aside from eating the meat we try to utilize whatever parts we can. After butchering the bones and hide go back to the woods. Bones are a good source of calcium for mice and other rodents. Hides get laid flesh side up to get picked clean by birds. The hair makes good nesting material for birds and squirrels. Nothing goes to waste in nature. Turkey and grouse feathers either go to the fly fishermen we know for tying flies or some local indigenous folks for crafts and regalia. We even passed along some turkey wings to a local University. Their music dept was building a traditional harpsichord and apparently hundreds of years ago the quills of turkey wing feathers, which are very stiff, were used for the harpsichord plectrums.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When I taught CEGEP at a school that had a fair number of First Nations students from James Bay, I was introduced to the concept of "goose week". It would take place some time later in September or October, when the geese started migrating from much farther north to further south, passing over their home area. The students would head back home, take out their shotgun, point it straight up at the sky, shoot, and fill the family freezer with what fell. Sounded like the hunting equivalent of "picking" currants (where you put your index finger on one side of a branch, and middle finger on the other side, and just run them along the branch to quickly fill up your basket).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have heard of gangs of marauding deer, looking to take some names and kick some ass. They've taken to using beer, guitars and floozies for bait.

Just watch you asses sitting in those tree stands this fall fellas...

Just saying


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

YaReMi said:


> With all the comments here that I care for, I'm staying.


Good to hear. You've contributed more in this thread alone, than in your previous 15 years.

Keep it up 

edit** And maybe time to change the thread title to "Hello".


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I have heard of gangs of marauding deer, looking to take some names and kick some ass. They've taken to using beer, guitars and floozies for bait.
> 
> Just watch you asses sitting in those tree stands this fall fellas...
> 
> Just saying


Jeez! I just drove by a pile of beer and sitting on it were several hot babes in bikinis holding misc custom shop guitars. I was going to go back after I picked up my morning coffee. Tk god you posted this warning. I would’ve been a goner! Those crafty deer sob’s!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Johnny Spune said:


> Jeez! I just drove by a pile of beer and sitting on it were several hot babes in bikinis holding misc custom shop guitars. I was going to go back after I picked up my morning coffee. Tk god you posted this warning. I would’ve been a goner! Those crafty deer sob’s!



You're welcome.

I do like to help the humans from time to time.

And by the way, deer are not above using cheap offshore knock offs as bait. Those may not have been custom shop.

Can't say about the babes.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Marvel Comics tried to jump on that wagon, but failed.
> View attachment 362812


weird turn. maybe save this sort of thing for your safespace?


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

vadsy said:


> weird turn. maybe save this sort of thing for your safespace?


Haha the pundit. The safe space for the real downtrodden victims of society.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

In other hunting news, one of these two is still alive.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

YaReMi said:


> I just realized I didn’t belong here.


I guess you got the attention you needed, and found great satisfaction in the opportunity to publicly criticize an activity you have no understanding of. I say this because you`re still here. I don`t think you ever intended to leave. You just wanted a soapbox to stand on to display your damaged sensibilities.



YaReMi said:


> I understand that some people may find killing animals entertaining and fun and I always treated this like some foreign culture, one that I do not want to be associated with.


This part of the forum is called the "Open Mic". You may find other topics that are offensive to your person. View with caution if easily offended.



YaReMi said:


> I find showing off photos of killed animals bizarre and holding their heads so it looks like they are actually enjoying being in the picture despicable.


I`ve seen lots of deer elk and moose, both alive and dead, yet I`ve never seen one smile, or even grin for that matter.

Personally, starting this thread to stir up shit is what I find despicable. Nothing honest about it.




YaReMi said:


> If such posts are acceptable to members of this forum then I’m obviously in the wrong place and it’s time to leave.
> It has been fun most of the time. Thank you,
> JS


Well...the verdict is in...still here? Did you achieve the social credit score you were hoping for?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

tdotrob said:


> Haha the pundit. The safe space for the real downtrodden victims of society.


I really liked the part where one of the guys got the ball rolling a few posts ago by first calling someone a snowflake and then declaring he was adding him to his ignore list because he was offended by his offensiveness. that must have been the pundit signal of empowerment, now they'll put us in our place...


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

vadsy said:


> I really liked the part where one of the guys got the ball rolling a few posts ago by first calling someone a snowflake and then declaring he was adding him to his ignore list because he was offended by his offensiveness. that must have been the pundit signal of empowerment, now they'll put us in our place...


Ironic right.... if you don’t like the post then keep scrolling snowflake as I stop to comment on your post I don’t like and put you on ignore.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I’m sorry but please stop being so childish. If you want to leave you can but most people can ignore a post that they don’t like . And the fact that this isn’t a hunting site you probably won’t get post like that often and the fact is trophy hunting is a a sport and as a legal sport I guess there isn’t anything wrong with it. Personally it’s a sport I don’t support but hunting for food/clothing is ok. The First Nations have been doing that for years . I just don’t see the point of waiting an animal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

I've seen this topic recently pop up in different Facebook threads and now here and I don't get it, I should say I hunt, fish own multiple rifles and shotguns all for hunting. From scrolling through the outdoor thread I can almost guarantee that all the meat in those pictures was harvested and eaten and was not just a "trophy hunt". Then most of these people who complain (not OP in this case) have zero issues eating any meat that came from a grocery store then make hunters to be the bad guys. I guess in that case ignorance is bliss, if you don't see that cow, pig & chicken getting slaughtered and butchered then its ok as I'm sure their meat just randomly popped in some packaging. Then the guy/girl who go out wake up early shoot and harvest their own meat are degenerate barbaric trigger happy cowboys. Animal population is tracked every year per WMU and limits adjusted accordingly to ensure the ecosystem stays as healthy as possible. To me a "trophy hunt" would be going over to Africa and shooting an endangered animal just because you have the money, which for the record I completely disagree with. However even those hunts the meat is given to nearby villages, however the fact that its an endangered animal and you are shooting the animal just to say you shot one I cant agree with. So if a thread like that popped up or another thread I don't agree with I would just move on and avoid it, that's kinda the beauty of the internet


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Good to hear. You've contributed more in this thread alone, than in your previous 15 years.
> 
> Keep it up


I know, I was also called more names than ever before ... staying just to irritate some of these characters may be interesting.
I also discovered that the ‘ignore’ option might be useful


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

YaReMi said:


> I know, I was also called more names than ever before ... staying just to irritate some of these characters may be interesting.
> I also discovered that the ‘ignore’ option might be useful


So now that you're a troll you like the place better? Huh, I wouldn't have thought that of you, that didn't seem where this was heading. Seems to me maybe you made the right decision in the beginning.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

YaReMi said:


> staying just to irritate some of these characters may be interesting.


Good motivation...ought to bring out the best in everyone.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

The carnage created by this sad man and his homicidal feline are beyond contempt. Right now there are little zucchini`s out there without parents.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Eric R I remember those days in northern Van Is. when you threw your line out into rivers and you would catch a nice trout and then cook it on a flat slab by the river. But I also remember hearing of some natives hunting bald eagles for their feathers and hunting black bears to sell gall bladders and paws ( only a few out of a lot of good folks who condemned them for doing so ) .
I have hunted when I was younger for the meat and a few times have taken a few photo's but not to show off my kill but to remember that I had a difficult hike there and back for the meat and have never kept horns ( well except when I was asked by a friend so they could use it for their Knives they made ( handles ).
If he leaves well that's up to him but why others choose to argue condemn or chastise him for what he wrote go figure with so much going on in the world plenty of things out there to get worked up over.
Live and let live and play that funky music white boy or brown boy or whatever just makes some good noise that marshall amp is going to love you for it.
Did you know that if you don't play with your marshall they get pissed off and then fuck with you when you need them to sound perfect.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Milkman I think those deer had watched reefer madness and are now exacting revenge of those who may have taken a pic or two of them chewing on someone's plants if you know what I mean.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

We need to elevate this discussion, so...


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

you won't elevate it with stupid shit like that, you'll just get it locked.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

numb41 said:


> you won't elevate it with stupid shit like that, you'll just get it locked.


One can only hope


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I like this change in direction. First get it cancelled then go elsewhere and complain how cancel culture is a huge problem these days.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

While I accept that other people have VERY different interests and upbringings than my own, it is annoying to have to scroll through a surfeit of large images that I would rather not have as a part of my day, just to get to some reasonable discussion. That includes not only hunting-related, but a lot of sexist and otherwise offensive tripe.

But here's a tip. It is not the greatest hardship in the world to post something as:
_Here are some pics I took of X_
_<link>
<link>
<link>_
_etc._
You get to show off. Nobody has to get blocked. Others who may be interested get to click on the links and admire. And the rest of us don't have to avoid such threads, or worry that spouses, supervisors, or children may stroll by at unintentionally inopportune moments while we're simply trying to get past stuff. No harm, no foul. No censorship and no additional work for the moderators. Just a little bit of consideration.

Some years back when I was travelling on the bus with our son, who was about 7 or 8 at the time, a couple of junior high school girls were talking loudly beside us. It was a constant stream of "F this" and "F that". I said to one of them "Excuse me, can I go over to your house and make a mess?". They looked at me perplexed. I continued "You have left me with a mess to clean up, explaining to our son why he shouldn't talk like that to other people. So I figure it's only fair that I be able to go to your house and make a similar mess for _you_ to clean up."

I'm no prude. But I hasten to remind people that this is a PUBLIC place that should be enjoyable by all who happen to drop by. We have, at last count, ONE female member (or at least one who is willing to post and be identified as such). Don't you think that's conspicuous in a nation as large as this and a forum with so many members? Few declare their religious affiliation or ethnicity either. Couldn't our posts be a little more inviting to a broader swathe of people by displaying a teensy bit of restraint and consideration? It's not THAT big of an ask, and I imagine the overwhelming majority of you normally do so in daily life, when you're not posting anonymously on the web. Be as nice to everyone else here, whether regular or visitor, as you might be to someone in the checkout line ahead of you at the grocery store.

And please do not let your impulse to whip off a zinger on your cellphone override your sense of decency and fairplay.


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

YaReMi said:


> I know, I was also called more names than ever before ... staying just to irritate some of these characters may be interesting.
> I also discovered that the ‘ignore’ option might be useful


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

"I'm leaving/staying" posts are always a troll fest. Stay, don't read stuff that you don't like. Report things that break rules. Or go.


----------

